# Varis CF air duct installed**pics**



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

easy install, if you can get over cutting a hole in your bumper!! i used rivets instead of the supplied screws which were silver to secure the duct. the air duct came with a very accurate stencil, made things so, so easy. i used a utility knife to cut the bumper. here are pics of the air duct installed. the rest are in my sig below. 




























here is a comparison pic

top=mine's air duct $490-----bottom=VARIS $140-$164


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

looks awsome with the PPW.your car looks real nice with the CF. i dunno how it would lookin on my DB tho.ill have to post some pics of my car when my volks come in


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

jeenyus1five8 said:


> looks awsome with the PPW.your car looks real nice with the CF. i dunno how it would lookin on my DB tho.ill have to post some pics of my car when my volks come in


heck, if it works well, who cares how it looks!


----------

